# Cigar.com Humidor and Cigar Combo $20



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Check it out. I'm flipping through the newest Playboy and low and behold I see an ad for 10 cigars and a 20ct humidor for $19.95 (+$5 s/h). Needless to say I am $24.95 poorer. Not a bad samlpler. I haven't had many of them and 4 sticks covers the price completely, not counting a humidor. I will probly pass the humidor along to someone since my Vinotemp is due in in a few days and I already have 3...... but for $20, can't go too wrong~

http://www.cigar.com/CGSA986


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

What a deal that is! I may just be $24.95 poorer by the end of the night


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

I picked that up a couple weeks back. Some decent ones in there, particularly the CAO Black. I still have to try the Gurkha, Fonseca, and Etiqueta Azul. The humidor isn't bad, either, just small. I lined it with spanish cedar veneer and will probably keep it at work once I get the RH beads in the tupperdor. Definitely worth the twenty bucks.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

That looks like a pretty good deal

Memitim, there isnt Spanish cedar lining already?


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Tempting, but I need a humidor a lot bigger than that!


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

I might snag this, since I'm in Canada, I have to email them to place an order I see. Hopefully there's a quick response.


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

Sigarz said:


> That looks like a pretty good deal
> 
> Memitim, there isnt Spanish cedar lining already?


If it is, it is a denser variety than I've encountered, and lacked any notable odor which would really surprise me considering how pungent spanish cedar is. Since I am no expert in wood science and the box was basically given away for nothing, I wasn't taking the chance.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is pretty good for those getting into the cigar habit but like the other brother said,,,,you will be getting another humi later so get something much bigger. Good grab!! Enjoy.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

O I know that for a FACT.... I started with an old RP Vintage 99 box my B&M gave me. Moved to a 25ct then to a 100ct........ I said, no more......... VINOTEMP will be here in a few days. No more hot sticks for me in the South. 

Im thinking of a contest to start and put it (new humidor with sampler) and a few sticks I don't too much care for in as the prize.... Then somebody could get some enjoyment out of them and not go to waste....


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Thinking about it...


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been looking for this deal, I would like to get this for gifts for later in the year.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks this is on my list of must haves just because its such a great deal I'll wait until there's a nice daily deal to get free shipping.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i just recieved this a few days ago and its a great deal. Also i dont know if this has happened to anyone else but when mine came in it was actualy a gurkha humidor which sells for $30 alone on the site not the cigar.com humidor it shows


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

mike91LX said:


> i just recieved this a few days ago and its a great deal. Also i dont know if this has happened to anyone else but when mine came in it was actualy a gurkha humidor which sells for $30 alone on the site not the cigar.com humidor it shows


Did it come with all the sticks shown/mentioned or did they substitute any out??

That'd be great to have a Gurkha Humi..... even though I don't need it.


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

These humidors make great dry boxes and overflow boxes. I have a couple. I use one as a dry box, two are overflow and another is a holding box for new arrivals before they get introduced into the general population


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cigars International actually ran a similar deal a while back, but there's was only $14.99 though the sticks weren't as good as the ones in the Cigar.com one (though they were still all premiums).

I had bought two of them at that insane low price. One I gave as a gift to a coworker and the other I use as a "work humi". It stays at my job for when I want one after work on Friday while meeting up with the wife in the city. Oh, and the CI humi's were also brand name prints. I got a Perdomo and some other brand.


Rev.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Did it come with all the sticks shown/mentioned or did they substitute any out??
> 
> That'd be great to have a Gurkha Humi..... even though I don't need it.


had every stick listed. cant beat that deal


----------



## CackalackyStogieMeister (Sep 30, 2009)

I just received mine today and I am a little disappointed. There was no Gurkha and I was anxious to try my first one. Hopefully the substitution will be as good or better. The COA black is also a cigar I've never tried (never tried any CAO actually) and was looking forward to and lo and behold, there is a rather large crack in the stick. 

I am reluctant to blame the cracked stogie on cigars, since I know how mail carriers are extremely rough and inconsiderate when handling packages. But it still doesn't take away from the fact that my first CAO is messed up and I won't get to try a Gurkha :mmph:. 

Is there any way I can fix the crack on the CAO? Maybe patch it up with a wrapper from a similar, but obviously cheaper, cigar? Any helpful suggestions are welcome.

Oh, I forgot to mention. I was pretty happy with the fact that it only took 3 days to get here. Thanks for posting this deal on here or I never would have found it!


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

CackalackyStogieMeister said:


> I just received mine today and I am a little disappointed. There was no Gurkha and I was anxious to try my first one. Hopefully the substitution will be as good or better. The COA black is also a cigar I've never tried (never tried any CAO actually) and was looking forward to and lo and behold, there is a rather large crack in the stick.


The Park Avenue is a Gurkha, even though the band doesn't bear the name. It's the only Gurkha that I've ever tried, and considering that I liked it and yet keep seeing negative things about Gurkhas in general, I dunno if it was reflective of the producer as a whole. 

There are quite a few good suggestions throughout the forums for cigar repair; there's even a specific cigar glue available. That being said, you might skip the trouble and just see about returning it for a new one.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I've had a damaged cigar from cigar.com before, they shipped me a new one. Just a thought.


----------



## CackalackyStogieMeister (Sep 30, 2009)

For such a great deal, it doesn't seem worth the trouble. Even without that cigar, it would have been a great deal. If I hassle them, they'll probably end up losing money from the transaction. I will be upset if this happens regularly, but I doubt it will.

I just ordered the other humidor and cigar sampler from CI, which comes with 8 cigars. 

I recently got back into cigar smoking and got a humidor. I always used to buy sticks one at a time and hold on to them for a week sometimes. Now that I've got a couple humidors with a lot of cigars, I get very anxious to smoke and try them all.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Every once in a while Thompsons has a sale , where if the humidor is what you are looking for, you cant go wrong. Just dont give them your correct phone number and do it on line, and choose no to everything except what you are buying. 
First, theres a approx 50 count cherry wood laquered humidor with a divider. Dont laugh, I have found it to be very dependable. It comes with a small credo, and a small hygro. The hygro is spot on once formulated, and the credo does an excellent job. I dont use the magnets or tape, I go right for my own industrial l grade velcro.from home depot. I use this on all my humidors. 
Then they give you a decent single torch butane lighter, and 25 cheap, but very smokeable hand rolled cigars. 5 are made by victor sinclair. 
They throw them out about twice a year, for 25 dollars, including shipping. Very stable and good lucking humidor, the smokes are decent after you lay them down, and again, humi is ultra stable, and the cedar keeps a nice smell. 
Great gift idea, or if you need a small stable humidor, or want some cheapo cigars to hand out, to not so good acquantances. 
I plan on buying several of them real soon, and stock with a liitle better quality cigar for holiday gifts. I find it hard to find the right gifts sometimes, but these small ones will be perfect, and I will get a chance to get rid of some of my "stock" cigars, that I personally do not really favor, even thou they are quality cigars. 
Much regards Jerry
Regards Jery


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thinking about it


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

bs240 said:


> Thinking about it


About the cigar.com deal? DO IT. Best deal a newbie could ever hope for. There are some seriously quality smokes in that sampler; the humidor is just a sweet bonus. I've picked up a few samplers so far and that is the only one that has given me a few cigars for a my future buys list.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Memitim said:


> About the cigar.com deal? DO IT. Best deal a newbie could ever hope for. There are some seriously quality smokes in that sampler; the humidor is just a sweet bonus. I've picked up a few samplers so far and that is the only one that has given me a few cigars for a my future buys list.


I got it woot woot -24.90


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

CackalackyStogieMeister - I have never tried this, but heard that pectin is good for repairing wrappers.


----------



## kingback56 (Sep 21, 2009)

Can't beat that deal! I wish I would have seen it befor I ordered the humidor combo at cubancrafters for $35. Can't complain as it was still a great deal, the humidor is very nice however not a big fan of the Don Kiki limited reserve red and green lables that came with it.


----------



## Victor Sinclair (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice deal


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

i bought a similar one to this a couple weeks ago, everything came through fine. The humidor is tiny though.


----------



## CackalackyStogieMeister (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm very excited. I ordered a similar combo from CI and I'm expecting it to come within the next hour. It's pretty much the same, except this one have only 8 cigars and was 5 dollars cheaper. I'll edit this post and let you know how this one compares to the cigar.com combo once I get it.


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> CackalackyStogieMeister - I have never tried this, but heard that pectin is good for repairing wrappers.


I bought a small jar of pectin for repairing torn wrappers at my local Binny's here in the Chicago area, for about 3 bucks. One of the sticks in a batch of Perdomo overruns from CI was massively slashed. I called about it and they said I'd get a free stick on my next order, but I decided to fix the damaged one anyway. Still haven't smoked it ... but I figure the repair goo is good to keep on hand.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice find dude! CI's special shot up to like 35 bucks I think... =\


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Crazy i was thinking cool i get smokes and a Humidor ( since i don't have a Humi) But i haven't even received it yet and I already out grew it.... Time to shop for a new Humi and BOMB a Noob with this one LOL... Does any one know where I can get a Cheap or used Humi besides Imperfect Humidors: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com if not i am picking up a 100ct tomorrow


----------



## CackalackyStogieMeister (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys,
I finally got the sampler from CI. I had to leave for a bit and it came while I was gone. It is pretty nice and all of the cigars were in good condition. They didn't make any substitutions.

Despite my name, I'm really a rookie when it comes to smoking cigars. Are Oliva G series always square? I've never seen a square stogie before.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

It is a box press Oliva G and no not all of them are like that. It is just one of the styles/ways they have come up with.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Check it out. I'm flipping through the newest Playboy and low and behold I see an ad for 10 cigars and a 20ct humidor for $19.95 (+$5 s/h). Needless to say I am $24.95 poorer. Not a bad samlpler. I haven't had many of them and 4 sticks covers the price completely, not counting a humidor. I will probly pass the humidor along to someone since my Vinotemp is due in in a few days and I already have 3...... but for $20, can't go too wrong~
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/CGSA986


:bump: 
Bump for the Noobs...


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Wow thats a good deal right there, Im thinking about grabbing this before that price goes away.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

wait for it


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

dont forget this

theres a deal quoted by bazookajoe 16 cigars a herfador and a humidor for 25$
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/257863-there-thread-starter-deals.html


----------

